# Spraying water on plants ?



## Brohio (Oct 22, 2014)

Whats the rule of thumb on this ? We did our first grow, and my Bro would usually spray them maybe every other day. Sometimes at night, pulling them in the light during the dark time. I never bothered spraying the couple I had, and they don't seem to mind. Also, I do know it's a bad idea when the sun is really hot....please advise. Thanks !


----------



## Sherrwood (Oct 22, 2014)

I have never sprayed any of my plants, ever.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Oct 22, 2014)

Sherrwood said:


> I have never sprayed any of my plants, ever.



+1:ccc:


----------



## Dman1234 (Oct 22, 2014)

completely unnecessary and often causes other issues.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 22, 2014)

When you spray a plant outside in the direct sun, which i have done when it was over 110 degrees F. It will leave sun burns on the leaves, no biggie. Having said that. I would never spray an indoor grow ever. no need to and like everyone has said, it can harm quickly.


----------



## Brohio (Oct 22, 2014)

Ok guys, thanks for the tip. They were outside BTW Rosebud TY


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 23, 2014)

Dman nailed it.  There are really no advantages to doing this at all and several downsides.  I generally recommend not doing anything to a plant unless you know why you are doing it and whether there can be negative repercussions.


----------

